# Baycox, Toltrazuril dosage?



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok after this bad yr and losing all my winter kids to coci and other problems. Ive got a twins and im going to treat them with Baycox that im getting ready to get. So when do i give them the first dose at 2 or 3 weeks and how much? And should i repeat the dose again at 6 and 9 weeks? Also im getting a 9 week old buckling that has never been on cocci proventive so should i dose as soon as i get him and should i repeat? I will also have him on Feed thaat has the cocci meds in it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

baycox directions:

3cc per 5lbs - one time dose

repeat dosage every 2 weeks till weaned. 

Di uses Baycox regularly - this was the dosage recommended to me, you can ask her what she does


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TiffofMo said:


> Also im getting a 9 week old buckling that has never been on cocci proventive so should i dose as soon as i get him and should i repeat? I will also have him on Feed thaat has the cocci meds in it.


Ok board, correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought mixing different cocci treatments and/or preventatives was not advised? Is that no longer the case?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks that's what u needed. I hope it's fine to mix cocci meds I like this feed it's got both the cocci meds and ac in it. I started this feed after the cocci outbreak.and have been planning on using the feed and doing a preventive together. Hoping it will keep cocci at bay.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for the cocci meds in the feeds to actually work you need to feed it according to the directions. Noble Goat says for every 50lbs a goat should be eating 1.64lbs of grain! OMG  There is no way my ADULTS are getting that much grain let alone a kid! 

So no I find that medicated feeds are just a total waste of money and a gimmick to get you to buy their feed. I feed Dumor goat pellet which has AC in it but no medication  its only sold at TSC though


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I get this feed for $12 a bag not a bad price i think. This summer i might look for just a Ac feed but i guess i fill like it gives me the added help. Plus my vet swears buy this feed and thinks this is the only feed i should be feeding. I would like to stop feeding my adult does this feed but im scared i will have a cocci outbreak again if i dont. So after these kids grow up a bit i will stop feeding it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

of course its your choice. Im just giving you the directions on the label (read them last week) and how I see its not going to be effective. It would be like giving only half a dose of antibiotics and hoping it does the same thing as a full dose would. unless you plan on giving the labels recommendation of amount of feed, which I never would. YOu also shouldnt drink the milk if given to a lactating doe (though safe for kids, wont hurt them)


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, you fed this feed and your kids all died? Does not sound like a good plan to me. Get the Baycox, treat them with the Baycox, at 3 weeks of age or as soon as you get the kid (that is now my routine). You should only need 1 dose if you treat BEFORE they are sick. If someone gets poopy, treat again. I have only had to treat a kid more then once when they were already poopy when they had their first dose.

Stacey is right...you have to feed lots of that food to get a preventative dose of meds. It may only be $12, but, it is a waste of your money. Sorry, but, if your vet is not a "goatherd" then his opinion is just that...opinion. I would not mix meds. So, finish your last bag of feed and then treat them FOR REAL with the Baycox.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

No i started the feed after the fact. Vet told me it was 1 of the things i needed to help prevent cocci. Like i said i would like to stop but with these new kids im scared i will have a outbreak so i will wait tell there 8 to 10 weeks before i stop. I will look around for new feed. I got 2 bags to feed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It's going to do nothing to prevent an outbreak of cocci. I would return the second bag. Under dosing a med is worse then over dosing in my situations. You are giving them just enough so the cocci can build a resistance to it. 

I've had a bad year with cocci before and while its frustrating it is better handled by individual dosing of each goat with the appropriate medicine. 

The medicated feeds in my personal opinion just give a false sense of security


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, sorry, I just got a couple of nubian/saanen kids that were started on that type of feed. I waited a few days and poop all over the place...gave them Baycox...all good within a couple of days. I'm sorry we are so "shrill" but...we don't want you to loose any more kids...or "raise" resistant cocci. It's bad enough as it is. 

I go through this all the time with humans. They have an abscess (tooth, we are dental), and want to know if they can take these old antibiotics they had years ago for...whatever..."why do you have left over antibiotics"? I ask..."well, I felt better so I stopped." I want to :hair: ! This is why we are seeing "antibiotic resistant super bugs". DH laughs over these "doomsday" guys, it's these bugs that will kill off mankind. (OK, I'll step off my "high horse" now, lol).


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

ok Thanks guys i will take back the unopened bag and see if i can get a un medicated bag for the bucks. My does will go on my chaffahaye. I would prefer to feed them that which is the whole reason i bought it. Di its ok no hard fillings i am trying to do things right. If this stuff works like everyone says i will be so happy an 1 less stressful thing to deal with. Right know im still trying to not get attached to these kids in case they suddenly die on me like my others. I go to the barn in the am dreading what i might see.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Baycox is wonderful. 

Do you have them on dimethox until it gets there? Are they showing signs if being sick?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

There only 4 days old no symptoms they look and act healthy. They look healthier then ive ever seen in kids this young. Im used to them sleeping for the first 3 days then getting to were they run around and bounce of things. These guys practically came out of mom ready to nibble things and run and bounce of things. The 3 kids i lost earlier to cocci looked fine one day and dead the next. I did not even see runny butts or anything in them. Did not know anything was wrong tell i did a necropsy. Thats what scares me i thought cocci showed signs like runny poo and stuff.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I got the Baycox in the mail yesterday  the kids are a week and 4 days old. i might hold off tell there 3 weeks for there first dose since there so healthy right know and don't look sickly. Not that i want them sickly but from everything ive read the first dose should be 3 weeks. But idk knowing me i will probably be giving them a dose by nest Tuesday lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You will be pleased with baycox..works great.and its new to most areas so no resistance...3 weeks is a good age to dose : )


----------



## Texanne (Apr 26, 2013)

*Question regarding Baycox dosage of 3cc per 5lbs*



StaceyRosado said:


> baycox directions:
> 
> 3cc per 5lbs - one time dose
> 
> ...


I'm brand new to this website/forum & found it while doing a search for the goat dosage for Baycox. Did you mean 3cc per FIFTEEN lbs (ONEcc per 5lbs), or did you mean exactly what you stated, 3cc per FIVE lbs? I thought I remembered the dosing to be 1cc per 5 or 5.5lbs & that's the dose every other website &/or forum gave. If you did mean the dosage you stated, could you please tell me where the info for that dosage came from? Thank you in advance for clarifying.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its 1 cc per 5#.....Im sure that was a typo : ) I didn't even catch it ha.


----------



## Texanne (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you, Cathy, for clearing that up (& so quickly, too!). I just brought home 2 mini-Nubian doelings last weekend & neither had had any cocci treatment. The younger one seems fine, good appetite & poops as well as nice pink eyelids, but the older one's eyelids were not so pink plus had poor appetite & then clumpy poop. I had wormed right away, but didn't do the Baycox until last night. She's already noticeably better this morning. Should have done it right away. I continue to be amazed at how well & how quickly it works, & having just moved 50 miles north up to the southern tip of the East Texas Piney Woods, truly a necessity!
Thanks again for your quick reply  - Anne


----------



## red78232 (Mar 22, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Its 1 cc per 5#.....Im sure that was a typo : ) I didn't even catch it ha.


Sorry to butt in, but where to do buy this? Looked online just brings up articles about it. Sorry again and thanks


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Who can you order Baycox thru? I looked on Vetserv and couldn't find it. tia


GT


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

horseprerace.com..: )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> sorry to butt in, but where to do buy this? Looked online just brings up articles about it. Sorry again and thanks


order from horseprerace.com....


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

red78232 said:


> Sorry to butt in, but where to do buy this? Looked online just brings up articles about it. Sorry again and thanks


I get mine @ vet serv but you can get it here also

http://horseprerace.com/index.php?p=catalog&mode=search&search_in=all&search_str=baycox


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I get mine @ vet serv but you can get it here also
> 
> http://horseprerace.com/index.php?p=catalog&mode=search&search_in=all&search_str=baycox


I looked on vet serv. What is it listed under? can you post a link please.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

toltrazuril is the medication name Baycox I believe is the brand : )


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

happybleats said:


> horseprerace.com..: )


Thats were i got mine they were running a sale so i got mine bought and shipped for $47.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

*



Thats were i got mine they were running a sale so i got mine bought and shipped for $47

Click to expand...

*wow...thats great!! Cost me near $60 a bottle!!! but very worth it


----------



## KermitWC (Feb 22, 2011)

Does it work better then Sulemet?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes - and its a one day dose and repeated one day dose 2 weeks later


----------

